
The New LinkedIn Looks Just Like Facebook - happy-go-lucky
https://www.wired.com/2017/01/new-linkedin-looks-just-like-facebook-smart-move/
======
jmduke
The headline is kinda reductive, but the actual article is fair (in my
opinion), and basically argues that homogenized design + layout is a net win
for consumers on ubiquitous platforms like these:

 _In that light, copying Facebook registers as even less of a cop-out. “People
keep expecting these sites to look similarly and for them to interact with
them similarly,” says CU Boulder’s Brian Keegan, a specialist in human-
computer interaction._

(Also, considering the copious amounts of product design that
Facebook/Instagram has taken from, say, Snapchat, it's not as if they're on a
high horse in this regard.)

